# 2 new Rescues



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

NCMR just send me pictures of 2 new Malts that are ready for adoption. 


Suzi - 4 years old/4 3/4 pound female








Link to info on Suzi
Adopt Maltese Rescue


Cody - 4 years old/8 pound male








Link to info on Cody
Adopt Maltese Rescue

I'm hoping that one of our SM members might be interested in these precious fluffs. (or might know someone that would be)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Lynn, I pray for the right homes for these babies!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope a nice home finds them, they look so sad.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, they're precious Lynn! I hope they'll get a home quickly.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh they're both so cute. I hope they find furever homes soon, in the meantime, thank goodness they're in rescue.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD they are sooo cute...oooh if I didn't have five already....


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, Lynn, both look SO precious! If I didn't already have the number of dogs allowed in the city limits, I'd take one! While it breaks my heart that someone gave up these babies, I'm so glad they were rescued and will find wonderful fur-ever homes!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How beautiful they are! I hope they find a loving forever home soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am happy these two angels are in good foster care. I hope their forever parents turn up soon for them.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cody's eyes are killing me. He is pleading for some love!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - I thought the same thing when I saw his picture. I just wanted to reach through the computer and hug him.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

They are both adorable. I have been wanting a small little girl and applied to NCMR before I got Gio. Suzi and Gio - hmmmm......


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Go for it Carole!!!  . They are just beautiful....


----------

